# EU R-line style tail light assembly from Aliexpress



## fulmar (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi folks!

Has anyone tried these tail lamps? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-ship-by-Ems-High-Quality-Led-Tail-lights-For-New-Tiguan-17-18-Stop-light/32966994796.html

This is what they look like:









Here are the features I found that I think are worth buying:
1. Yellow dedicated turn signals (safer imo)
2. Rear fog lights (safer)
3. Cooler LED patterns (visually better looking imo)
4. When you apply brakes, the light patterns changes, instead of simply being brighter, which is presumably safer. (You can watch the video in the link)

I have a few questions:
1. Would it be legal to retrofit these on NA models?
2. Will the rear fog light work? (i.e. does the OEM tail light connector have the fog light pin?)
3. Would it be difficult to install these by oneself?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

fulmar said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> Has anyone tried these tail lamps? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-ship-by-Ems-High-Quality-Led-Tail-lights-For-New-Tiguan-17-18-Stop-light/32966994796.html
> 
> ...


1. No, they are not marked DOT on them. Now with that being said, during inspection it’ll probably never be something the station or dealer you go to will be looking for physically on the lights. Inspectors are looking to see do your brakes and signaling work. I had Euro tails on a 2006 Jetta, and it never came up and never pulled over. 

2. You’ll need the Euro light switch for the rear fog, and you’ll need to deal with matching up wires probably due to the rear fog being present. There’s a rear fog installation thread with steps by type17volkswagen 

3. Couldn’t say, never messed with rears. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

You need add 5 wires from BCM to rear lamp, and change connectors brown to blue.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

You really need to run wires? I swapped out the tails on my 2013 Touareg with the OEM LED tails and all I had to do was change some coding.


----------



## Jiggie2 (Aug 28, 2017)

I’ve been wanting to do this as well. It was mentioned above about adding wires from the bcm. Any more info on that? I’ve got the led tails in mine and just did the rear fog mod. But I’d be all over theses if someone finds a way to make it work! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Another seller for $20 less and some good pics of the lights, front and back: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OUM...Volks-Wagen-New-Tiguan-L-LED/32913119279.html


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

may be missing the side reflector and side marker

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

BsickPassat said:


> may be missing the side reflector and side marker
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


It's definitely missing the sidemarkers. Hard to tell about the reflectors. It almost looks like it does have reflectors. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jiggie81 (Jul 6, 2015)

Any update on if anyone has successfully installed thease?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

jiggie81 said:


> Any update on if anyone has successfully installed thease?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Member Zabes64 has a thread going dedicated to the install process already. https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9335521-Converting-US-tail-lights-to-EU-tail-lights, he's still early on in the project though. Only posts are literally sharing the taillight photos you see here.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

jiggie81 said:


> Any update on if anyone has successfully installed thease?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Successful installed.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...Tiguan-today/page27&p=113601269#post113601269


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Vasia01 said:


> jiggie81 said:
> 
> 
> > Any update on if anyone has successfully installed thease?
> ...


Isn't that a retrofit of an EU model to another EU model tails, so you already have extra wiring, such as the turn signal?


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Zabes64 said:


> Isn't that a retrofit of an EU model to another EU model tails, so you already have extra wiring, such as the turn signal?


It certainly is.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

zimmie2652 said:


> jiggie81 said:
> 
> 
> > Any update on if anyone has successfully installed thease?
> ...


I'll certainly admit I'm way behind the ball on this. My idea was to take leuchte #16/17 on each side and make that the reverse lights.

Then a 1 wire to 2 wire converter for the turn signal/brake light to try and solve this vs Vasia previously saying 5 wires need to come back from the BCM.

I also have 2 hitch wiring kits, this way I can create my own harness on each side and not have to cut anything.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Zabes64 said:


> Isn't that a retrofit of an EU model to another EU model tails, so you already have extra wiring, such as the turn signal?


My Tiguan is NAR model, SEL-P trim.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Zabes64 said:


> I'll certainly admit I'm way behind the ball on this. My idea was to take leuchte #16/17 on each side and make that the reverse lights.
> 
> Then a 1 wire to 2 wire converter for the turn signal/brake light to try and solve this vs Vasia previously saying 5 wires need to come back from the BCM.
> 
> I also have 2 hitch wiring kits, this way I can create my own harness on each side and not have to cut anything.


No need any converter. Add wires from BCM to tail. Any converter and splitter not work correct. This tail need 5 wires. NAR tail has only 3 wires.
NAR has 3 wires:
1. GND
2. tail/brake/turn
3. side marker

New HIGH tail has 5 wires:
1. GND
2. Tail
3. Brake
4. Turn light
5. Reverse light

Inner NAR:
1. GND
2. Tail
3. Reverse

Inner HIGH:
1. GND
2. Tail
3. Brake
and left has rear fog light.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Vasia01 said:


> No need any converter. Add wires from BCM to tail. Any converter and splitter not work correct. This tail need 5 wires. NAR tail has only 3 wires.
> NAR has 3 wires:
> 1. GND
> 2. tail/brake/turn
> ...


Is it possible to let us know which wires specifically have to be run?


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

M Diddy said:


> Is it possible to let us know which wires specifically have to be run?


No problem. *HIGHLINE lamp*:























*BASIS NAR LAMP*


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Vasia01 said:


> No problem. *HIGHLINE lamp*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Vasia! Now, can anyone translate this for me? I'm an idiot when it comes to electrical diags. I just know what to plug into when I'm told.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

M Diddy said:


> Thanks Vasia! Now, can anyone translate this for me? I'm an idiot when it comes to electrical diags. I just know what to plug into when I'm told.


You need add wires from BCM to left tail *A71 pin to 3 pin*, *C11 to 4pin*, and Right tail *C8 to pin3*, *A64 to pin 4*. Inner tail possible connect without wiring to BCM. Inner brake possible connect to third led brake.


----------



## sunrunner (May 16, 2006)

Hi Vasia: can you show us the coding too? thanks!


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Vasia01 said:


> You need add wires from BCM to left tail *A71 pin to 3 pin*, *C11 to 4pin*, and Right tail *C8 to pin3*, *A64 to pin 4*. Inner tail possible connect without wiring to BCM. Inner brake possible connect to third led brake.


Thanks much man! I have a set of OEMs ordered and coming to my house from the Netherlands. Looking forward to getting them working!


----------



## jiggie81 (Jul 6, 2015)

Vasia01 said:


> You need add wires from BCM to left tail *A71 pin to 3 pin*, *C11 to 4pin*, and Right tail *C8 to pin3*, *A64 to pin 4*. Inner tail possible connect without wiring to BCM. Inner brake possible connect to third led brake.


Sent you a pm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

jiggie81 said:


> Sent you a pm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...iguan-se&p=113934427&viewfull=1#post113934427


----------



## kjs_1.8T (Feb 20, 2012)

Vasia01 said:


> You need add wires from BCM to left tail *A71 pin to 3 pin*, *C11 to 4pin*, and Right tail *C8 to pin3*, *A64 to pin 4*. Inner tail possible connect without wiring to BCM. Inner brake possible connect to third led brake.


@Vasia01 

I am following the EURO spec wiring harness(UK) 



















So from the above diagrams it seems like I will need to run few wires from BCM for the conversion



> BCM - T73a Pin 71 --> Left Lamp - Pin 3 (Already present in Pin 2) - Brake light
> BCM - T73b Pin 3 --> Left Lamp - Pin 2 - Tail light
> BCM - T73b Pin 11 --> Left Lamp - Pin 4 - Reverse
> 
> ...


Currently looking at the wire colours in the plugs I have the following

Left Lamp (current)
Pin1 - brown
Pin2 - black / red
Pin3 - empty
Pin4 - empty
Pin5 - white / black

Right Lamp (Current)
Pin1 - brown
Pin2 - purple / black
Pin3 - empty
Pin4 - empty
Pin5 - green / black

Does it sound right?


----------

